# Flax Seeds



## emmerdale (May 1, 2012)

GM I dont know if this is the right place for this question ??Does anyone know how many carbs in flax seeds ?are they better for you if ground@or is it best to keep away from them??


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2012)

Flax seeds are very low carb, with about 5g carbs per 100g.  I've never had them so can't answer your other questions from experience, but I know you can make porridge and pancakes from their flour which is very low carb


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

I add 15g of ground flax seeds to my breakfast cereal. I must stress that I have fairly small portions of breakfast cereal - 25g carbs in total - and only the high fibre, low sugar type such as no sugar muesli, Lizi's Granola, puffed wheat and Oatibix.  The flax seed makes it more satisfying and slower release, and is meant to be good for your cholesterol levels as well.


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 24, 2012)

Flax seed. What you need to know.

There are some people who should consult their G.P. before adding flax seed to their diet.http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/family/flax-seed2.htm


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2013)

Will look into these. Never heard of them before. (from a flax Tree )


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2013)

Reports look good on internet !  High in omega 3, Low in carbs, High in fibre


----------



## Aoife (Aug 18, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Will look into these. Never heard of them before. (from a flax Tree )



Also know as linseeds


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2013)

Is that the stuff you put on wooden tables ! (makes sence now Thanks A)


----------



## Aoife (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats the stuff!


----------



## Redkite (Aug 18, 2013)

They're a natural laxative aren't they?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

Have had a few types now & tastes nice


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2013)

Had pkt of Flax,Sunflower,Pumkin & Goji berries this morn. Good


----------

